# Amish wisdom



## chef willie (Mar 19, 2011)

A fifteen year old Amish boy and his father were in a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny,  silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.








The boy asked, 'What is this Father?'  The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, 'Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is.'  







While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old  lady in a wheel chair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a  button. The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a  small room. The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.








They continued to watch until it reached the last number… and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order.  Finally the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blond stepped out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son.....
'Go get your Mother'



[emoji]169[/emoji] 2011 Microsoft
 










{0}

  


View all contacts


Manage categories

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

YouTube Service

[email protected]

For this message


Mark as read
Mark as unread
Delete
Junk
Not junk
Move
View message source

For this sender

For this sender


Send email
Find email
Move all from...
Delete all from...


Inbox
Calendar
Contacts
Send email

Recent documents
Your documents
Your groups



 New Word document



 New Excel workbook



 New PowerPoint presentation



 New OneNote notebook

Recent photos
Your albums
Photos of you
Share photos

Home
Autos
Games
Money
Movies
Music
News
Sports
Weather


Loading...







Contacts
Profile
Add friends


$CSIPerf.csd.Pres='1';//<![CDATA[var $Config={"BSI":{"enabled":1,"xid":"fb1ca997-fea2-4b1d-af4c-308faa897634","pn":"MailFolder","rid":"0623b154595","biciPrevious":"fb1ca997-fea2-4b1d-af4c-308faa897634_0623b154595_5707","BICI":{"fid":"3b15","urlHash":"j1hlu","beaconUrl":"\u002f\u002fh.live.com\u002fc.gif\u003fDI\u003d5707\u0026PS\u003d96689\u0026wlxid\u003dfb1ca997-fea2-4b1d-af4c-308faa897634\u0026reqid\u003d0623b154595","enableLD":1,"enableGlinkExtra":1,"enableGlinkCall":1},"SBSPLT":{"rt":"634361642405402934","render":0,"enabled":0},"ir":1,"CSIPerf":{"enabled":1,"pltImg":"\u002fHandlers\u002fPLTImage.mvc","pltTransList":"L\u003aMailFolder, L\u003aHome.Index.F.A, L\u003aMessageAtLogin","transactionLimit":50,"maxSessionDuration":240,"page":{"landingPageName":"","timeStamp":""},"IDSS":{"enabled":1,"sampleFrequency":1},"Omniture":{"enabled":0,"sampleFrequency":100,"serverUrl":"\u002f\u002fmsnportal.112.2o7.net\u002fb\u002fss\u002fmsnportalhotmail\u002f1\u002fH.1-pdv-2\u002f","delimiter":"\u0026"},"WLXFD":{"enabled":1,"sampleFrequency":100,"delimiter":"\u0026"},"Trace":{"enabled":1,"sampleFrequency":100,"enableReportEvent":1},"jsVersion":"15.40.1211"},"Watson":{"enabled":1,"sr":100}},"mkt":"en-us","mmn":"sn132w.snt132.mail.live.com","di":5707,"prop":"WC.Hotmail","sd":".live.com","hn":"sn132w.snt132.mail.live.com","WS":{"SL":{"url":"http\u003a\u002f\u002flink.live.net\u002f"}},"Preload":{"View":"Hotmail.Inbox","DelayMs":5000},"Themes":{"baseUrl":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcss.wlxrs.com\u002fHGjlAVvMlW6-1\u0021iEEpuBkgo2TZKpU8RH\u0021W4mH-UPgteZ8OD6Oxte\u0021sCQWfQ1OB7A6B-NZoBS1jrItq7zq\u0021v10A\u002f","current":"base","version":"15.40.1211","url":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcss.wlxrs.com\u002fHGjlAVvMlW6-1\u0021iEEpuBkgo2TZKpU8RH\u0021W4mH-UPgteZ8OD6Oxte\u0021sCQWfQ1OB7A6B-NZoBS1jrItq7zq\u0021v10A\u002fbase\u002f15.40.1211\u002f","genService":"\u002fHandlers\u002fThemeCss.mvc\u003ftheme\u003d\u007bthemeid\u007d\u0026version\u003d\u007bversion\u007d","uniqueServiceParams":"CSSTemplates\u003ddefault\u00252cie\u0026IsRTL\u003dFalse\u0026LangDirection\u003dltr\u0026Left\u003dleft\u0026Right\u003dright\u0026IsMobile\u003dFalse\u0026IsBirthday\u003dFalse\u0026Weather\u003dClear\u0026TimeOfDay\u003d12","ThemeService":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fssw.live.com\u002flfe\u002fLive.Gateway.Themes\u002fthemewriter.aspx\u003fcanary\u003dAJQu5gXQ62RJkt\u00252f0pyQ2sHkNSPXWANnyf3vL9szc0d8\u00253d4","ThemeJSParms":"\u003fcid\u003dcb2cbe31383ae3b5\u0026mkt\u003den-us"},"Header":{"baseUrl":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fjs.wlxrs.com\u002fzKmTQ68tvi6ZV3yXEb3lQA\u002f","MailLink":"\u002fmail\u002fInboxLight.aspx\u003fn\u003d1142648939","HomeLink":"\u002fmail\u002fhome.mvc\u003fn\u003d1950050087\u0026livecom\u003d1","ContactsLink":"\u002fmail\u002fContactMainLight.aspx\u003fn\u003d1343897477","ComposeLink":"\u002fmail\u002fEditMessageLight.aspx\u003fn\u003d932347162","HotmailDomain":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fsn132w.snt132.mail.live.com","OldHotmailDomain":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fmail.live.com","OldHomeDomain":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fhome.live.com"},"WebIM":{"u":"https\u003a\u002f\u002fsecure.wlxrs.com\u002fGHr0VZmSFcGxNntrNNBJpg\u002f","uf":"loader.cxp.js","j":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx3.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002f15.4.3079.0223\u002fWebIMUI.js","a":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fjs.wlxrs.com\u002fR2WceqIipCqtvL1cTySIFVSr2bKkzqmDkjkgcPe3B04BbN5bPjBk-jCjuzMgnSvIw1TFmCt2cWmwEKSdf50cQ3JGG5pCUnD\u0021ZF4Sdl9Q87wtQ\u0021GMQuB-884ZHZSLUNApDz7H9ytC605E32oElZfVY\u0021mk2icUjLAF\u002fWebIMStr.js","c":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx4.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002f15.4.3079.0223\u002fstyles\u002fBase\u002fFull\u002fWebIMUI.css","n":"Messenger on the web","so3":"Someone on \u007b0\u007d","imgBase":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002f","can":"Rbnkx6qIVTdriRVinDi3b52d0EN1yplY\u002fRh6wTYyFCQ\u003d4","fmcan":"SkFoEqjmPL7j484VSzUL3D5mU1G6SRaGGVIMImHq52E\u003d4","pi":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\u002finvites","pd":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\u002fdetails","af":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fprofile.live.com\u002fconnect\u002f","sms":1},"email":"billbolen2004\u0040msn.com","Ssl":{"d":1},"hcid":"cb2cbe31383ae3b5"};var HmThemes={"themeWriterUrl":"\u002fmail\u002fOptionsWriter.aspx\u003fn\u003d1069487318\u0026mt\u003d01_35ed9913599c16422eae95cefc27a3deaddca7a5bb1475812614ba4f26513b84\u00257c4f378886f0d9ad69\u0026ThemeId\u003d"};var $SBC={"utfb":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002fic\u002fbluemann.png","imgsBase":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002f","sendEmail":"Send email","searchEmail":"Search email","sendMsg":"Send message","viewPhotos":"View photos","canary":"nqdMIbFF\u002fa\u002bIaSjkDnehYJEukGjiXdAoAxi5qEKCiks\u003d0","ufs":"\u002fmail\u002fsearch.mvc","prof":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcid-\u007b0\u007d.profile.live.com\u002f","bingAuto":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fapi.search.live.net\u002fqson.aspx","bingUrl":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fbing.com\u002fsearch","homeSerp":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fhome.live.com\u002fsearch","queryInterval":50,"bgImage":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002fsb\u002fbingLogo.png","https":0,"bingSupport":1,"emailFrom":"Search email from","emailTo":"Search email sent to","emailHead":"Search email","from":"from\u003a","to":"to\u003a","subject":"subject\u003a","max":10,"bgLoadDelay":50,"auth":1,"ldImg":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002fwn\u002fprogress_loading_2.gif","sendEmailLink":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fmail.live.com\u002f\u003frru\u003dcompose\u00253faction\u00253dcompose\u002526to\u00253d\u007baddress\u007d\u0026ru\u003d\u007bru\u007d","dateOffset":7,"lt":10000,"profDet":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\u002fdetails\u003fcontactid\u003d\u007b0\u007d","docsAction":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.skydrive.live.com\u002fredir.aspx\u003fpage\u003d\u007b0\u007d\u0026resid\u003d\u007b1\u007d","docsEdit":"Edit in browser","docsProperty":"View properties","firstHead":"Search email","secondHead":"","bingHead":"Search the web"};//]]>//<![CDATA[function SM_Check(f){SM_Check.i=SM_Check.i||[];var e=0,i=f.length,c=window["$Config"],b=c&&c.BSI,a=b&&b.Watson;if(a&&a.enabled)for(;e<i;e++){var h=f[e];if(typeof window[h]=="undefined")try{var d="//"+c.hn+"/handlers/Watson.mvc";if(a.url)d=a.url;var g=new Image;d=d+"?xid="+b.xid+"&rid="+b.rid+"&di="+c.di+"&pn="+b.pn+"&mmn="+c.mmn+"&ec=54&msg="+h+"&sr="+a.sr;g.src=d;SM_Check.i.push(g)}catch(j){}}}//]]>//<![CDATA[$CSIPerf.lapse.push({s:"ac",t:(new Date).getTime()})//]]>

Loc = {isBidi : false,LEFT : "left",RIGHT : "right",LRM : "\u200e",RLM : "\u200f"};Res = {strings : {browserJSError: "Windows Live Hotmail was not able to complete this request. Microsoft may contact you about any issues you report.",errDhtmlTitle: "An error occured",errDhtmlBtn: "Ok",loading: "Loading...",noconnectivity:"We can%27t connect to Windows Live Hotmail right now. Please make sure that you%27re connected to the Internet and try again",fppTimeout: "This task could not be completed. Please try again.",fppInternalErr: "We can%27t connect to Windows Live Hotmail right now. Please try again later."}};App = { BUILD : "15.4.3079.0223",config : {cookieDomain: ".mail.live.com",pdCookie: "pd-82360445",excoCookieValFl: "excofl",excoCookieValQv: "excoqv",excoCookieValWicl: "excowicl",imgSvrUrl : "http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr04/ltr/"}};Page = {addFeedbackData : function(){},pageComplete : function(){},fppPending : function(){},FORM_ID:'aspnetForm',fppCfg:{ Url:"mail.fpp", SessionId: "x3IRp6OLw2ICex93Z6rqZg%3d%3d", AuthUser: "82360445", CanaryToken:"mt", Version: "1", PartnerId: "", DefaultTimeout: 60000, DefaultRetry:0},SELF_PATH : "\x2fmail\x2fInboxLight.aspx",queryString : {nonce : "1382465492",newNonce : "979282311"}};Resize = {};KbdShortcutsTimeout = 1000;gAlertsImagePath = App.config.imgSvrUrl + "po/";gAlertsCloseBoxAltText = "Close";gAlertsLowImportanceAltText = "Informational";gAlertsMedImportanceAltText = "Warning";gAlertsHighImportanceAltText = "Error";InboxPage={senderName:"Bill",isReadMessageMode:false,isSortByConvReq:false,hasSmc:false,getSrcHttps:'https://snt132.mail.live.com',Ads:{lastRefreshTime:new Date(),actionCt:0},Strings:{smcMsg:"",oneMsgSelected:"1 item selected",someMsgsSelectedTmpl:"%7b0%7d items selected",allSelected:"Everything in %7b0%7d is selected",showDetails:"Show details",hideDetails:"Hide details",checkedCbTitle:"Deselect message",unCheckedCbTitle:"Select message",selectAll:"Select all \x28S then A\x29",selectNone:"Select none \x28S then N\x29",bulkSelectPrompt:"\x3ca sutra\x3d\x22bulkselectall\x22 href\x3d\x22javascript\x3a\x3b\x22 aId\x3d\x22bulkSelectAll\x22\x3eSelect everything\x3c\x2fa\x3e in \x7b0\x7d",inboxFolder :"your %7b0%7d",specificFolder :"your %7b0%7d folder",genericFolder:"this folder",genericView:"this view",bulkProgressUiTitle:"Running as fast as we can",bulkProgressUiStop:"Stop",bulkProgressUiHtml:"\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv class\x3d\x22bulkTopMsg\x22\x3e\x3cspan\x3e\x3cimg alt\x3d\x22In progress\x22 src\x3d\x22http\x3a\x2f\x2fgfx2.hotmail.com\x2fmail\x2fw4\x2fpr04\x2fltr\x2fprc.gif\x22 \x2f\x3e\x3c\x2fspan\x3e\x3cspan id\x3d\x22bulkProgressAction\x22\x3e\x7b0\x7d\x3c\x2fspan\x3e\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x3cdiv\x3eWe\x27re going through all the items you selected, so please bear with us. If you get tired of waiting, press Stop, but that will leave your request only partly completed.\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a",bulkProgressUiPermanentDelMsg:"%7b0%7d items permanently deleted",bulkProgressUiPermanentDelMsgNoCount:"Permanently deleting items",bulkProgressUiMoveToMsg:"%7b0%7d items moved to your %7b1%7d folder",bulkProgressUiMoveToMsgNoCount:"Moving items to your %7b0%7d folder",bulkProgressUiMarkAsMsg:"%7b0%7d items marked as %7b1%7d",bulkProgressUiMarkAsMsgNoCount:"Marking items as %7b0%7d",bulkProgressUiUnread:"unread",bulkProgressUiRead:"read",bulkProgressUiPhish:"phishing scams",bulkProgressUiNotJunk:"not junk",bulkProgressUiFlag:"flagged",bulkProgressUiUnflag:"unflagged",bulkProgressUiStoppingMsg:"Stopping...",markAllReadMenuFolder:"Mark this folder as read",markAllReadMenuView:"Mark this view as read",deleteAllMenuFolder:"Empty this folder",deleteAllMenuView:"Empty this view",deleteAllPromptFolder:"You%27re about to delete all of the messages in this folder.",deleteAllPromptView:"You%27re about to delete all of the messages in this view.",allowJunkReportingQuestion:"You%27re helping us fight junk by telling us about messages that are bad. We may share this email with other companies so they can help stop unwanted messages. Thank you.",unsubscribeText:"We%27ll tell the sender that you don%27t want to be on this mailing list%2c though it may take them up to ten days to remove you.  We may also share this email with companies who help us fight junk.",unsafeLinkQuestion:"Attachments%2c pictures%2c and links in the message have been blocked for your safety. Would you like to unblock the content of the message%3f",replyForwardWarning:"Please make sure you trust this unknown sender. Forwarding and replying will display any of the pictures and links that they included. This may allow them to send you more junk email.",noMessagesSelected:"You need to select at least one message before you can do this. To select one or more messages%2c just check the box before each message.",selectOne:"Please select just one item and then try again.",noSendersSelected:"Please select a message with a sender to do this. It should work for any normal sender%e2%80%94just not one that is marked as %22%7b0%7d%22.",unknownSender:"(Unknown)",cannotBulkPrint:"You can only print up to 35 items at a time. Please uncheck some items and try again.",sndrActionNoBulk:"It looks like you%27ve selected more than one page of senders. Unfortunately%2c you can%27t perform this action for all those senders. Please select one page at a time.",permanentDeleteAllPromptFolder:"You%27re about to permanently delete all of the messages in this folder",permanentDeleteAllPromptView:"You%27re about to permanently delete all of the messages in this view",cannotReplyAddr:"You can%27t reply to this address.",cannotFwdAddr:"You can%27t forward this message.",readMsgText:"Read",unreadMsgText:"Unread",repliedMsgText:"Replied to",forwardedMsgText:"Forwarded",flaggedAltText:"Flagged",unflaggedAltText:"Unflagged",flaggedMsgText:"Clear the flag for this message \x28L\x29",unflaggedMsgText:"Flag this message for follow up \x28L\x29",slSlideshowXapFileUrl:"http\x3a\x2f\x2fmsc.wlxrs.com\x2fgp3Lvp\x21BklzMLoPUpeDQ2Una1x2vSgZrCqgh\x21sCp8uutDTCKtWlbIBz0uA3Fr27A\x2fMicrosoft.Live.Silverlight.Slideshow.xap",sortByCaption:"Arrange by \x7b0\x7d",sortBy:{Date:"Date",To:"To",From:"From",Subject:"Subject",Size:"Size",Conversation:"Conversation"},cannotSortBigInbox:"We aren%27t able to sort your messages because there are so many of them.\n\nThe search box above your messages should help you find what you%27re looking for.",cannotSortSearch:"Right now we can only sort your search results by date.\n\nIf there are too many results here%2c try entering more keywords. That should make it easier to find the information you%27re looking for.",srchResults:"Results for %22%7b0%7d%22.",srchResultsAllMsgs:"Showing all messages from all of your folders.",pageNavMsgs:"%7b0%7d messages",dragSingle:"%7b0%7d item",dragMany:"%7b0%7d items",dragAll:"Selected items"},Config:{readingPane:{autoSelectFirstMsg:false,location:"Bottom",unmanagedAutoExpandMessageAtWidth:"1024" },pageSize:35,extraMessageCount:5,smcTimeout:5000,emptyDeleteThreshold:100,hasSeenReportUi:true,konaRefreshCookie: "kr",requiredSilverlightVersion: "4.0.50401",skyDriveResourceUrlPart: "skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?page=view",sysFldrs:{noneFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000",inboxFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000001",trashFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002",junkFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000005",sentFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000003",searchFid:"66666666-6666-6666-6666-666666666666",draftsFid:"00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000004" },filters:{noneFltid:0,unreadFltid:1,colUrl:"\x2fmail\x2fOptionsWriter.aspx\x3fn\x3d226594523\x26mt\x3d01_35ed9913599c16422eae95cefc27a3deaddca7a5bb1475812614ba4f26513b84\x257c4f378886f0d9ad69\x26fltcol\x3d",allElemIds:"fs_0 fs_1 fs_2 fs_5 fs_8 fs_10 " },quickViews: {flaggedQvid:3 },contextMenu: {sndOnDelay:1500,sndOffDelay:200,msgOffDelay:2000,sndOffsetX:10,sndOffsetY:10 },junkSenderEnabled:1,useUpdatePicwDataWhenSweepBlocking:1,enableSweepInJunk:1,hasIc: 1,isPfDown:false, isBulkSelectEnabled:true,isEnhancedRulesEnabled:true,isThrottleActionsEnabled:true,maxThrottleActions:5,throttleActionTime:40000},kbdShortcuts:{"CTRL78":"newMsg","46":"deleteMsg","CTRLSHIFT74":"markAsJunk","CTRL81":"markAsRead","CTRL85":"markAsUnread","76":"toggleFlag","CTRLSHIFT86":"moveToFolder","CTRLSHIFT80":"printMsg","CTRL82":"reply","CTRLSHIFT82":"replyAll","CTRLSHIFT70":"forward","CTRL188":"prevMsg","CTRL190":"nextMsg","83":{"65":"selectAll","78":"selectNone"},"191":"searchMail","27":"closeFullViewMsg","CTRLSHIFT79":"openMsg","70":{"73":"goToInbox","83":"goToSent","68":"goToDrafts"}},kbdInitMsgListShortcuts:true,isManagedUser: false,WMP:{wmplayer_pollingInt:"100",wmplayer_loading:"Loading",wmplayer_play:"Play",wmplayer_pause:"Pause",wmplayer_stop:"Stop",wmplayer_seek:"Play progress",wmplayer_volume:"Volume level",wmplayer_mute:"Mute",wmplayer_error:"There was a problem playing this file.",wmplayer_errorWMPNotInstalled:"Install Windows Media Player to listen to audio attachments directly in your email.",wmplayer_errorWMPInstallUrl:"http%3a%2f%2fgo.microsoft.com%2ffwlink%2f%3fLinkId%3d6058",wmplayer_errorCannotPlay:"There was a problem playing the audio file.",wmplayer_errorCannotOpenUrl:"There was a problem downloading the audio file.",cssUrls:["http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/audioplayer.css"],scriptUrls :["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/WMPlayer.js"]},cssUrls:["http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/InboxAll1.css"],scriptUrls :["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/i1a.js"],bucket2Css:[],bucket2Script :["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/i2a.js"],bucket3Css:[],bucket3Script :["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/i3a.js"],onMessageScroll:function(){},onMessageListScroll:function(){}};if (!window["LiveViews"])LiveViews = {Providers: {}};LiveViews.hmlvIconSutraLabel = "";LiveViews.clearImgSrc = "http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr04/ltr/clear.gif";LiveViews.sprocketsImgSrc = "http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr04/ltr/videoSprockets.gif";LiveViews.maxPlayerWidth = 640;LiveViews.hiPriTimeout = 10;LiveViews.defaultTimeout = 50;LiveViews.maxRequestsPending = 10;LiveViews.fppTimeout = 10000;LiveViews.sandboxCssScope = ".SandboxScopeClass";LiveViews.canaryTokenName = "mt";LiveViews.sandboxProxyUrl = "http\x3a\x2f\x2fsn132w.snt132.mail.live.com\x2fmail\x2fWSProxy.aspx\x3furl\x3d\x7b0\x7d\x26provider\x3d\x7b1\x7d\x26sid\x3d\x7b2\x7d\x26mt\x3d\x7b3\x7d\x26lvh\x3d\x7b4\x7d\x26authtype\x3d\x7b5\x7d\x26authparam\x3d\x7b6\x7d\x26market\x3den-us";LiveViews.ElvIdSeed = 0;LiveViews.Providers["External"] = {csiPerfId: "ELV",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/ExternalLiveView.js"], cssUrls: ["http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/ExternalLiveView.css"]};LiveViews.Providers["Hotmail"] = {csiPerfId: "HMLV",typeHandlers:{"SNComment":{bindingClassName: "LiveViewCommentControl",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/HMLiveViewCommentControl.js"], cssUrls: ["http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/LiveViewsComment.css"]},"Tracking":{bindingClassName: "LiveViewPackageTrackingControl",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/HMLiveViewPackageTrackingControl.js"], cssUrls: ["http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/LiveViewsPackageTracking.css"]},"Photo":{bindingClassName: "LiveViewMediaControl",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/HMLiveViewMediaControl.js","/mail/LiveViewMediaControl.aspx?b=15.4.3079.0223&c=en-us&s=False"], cssUrls: ["/mail/LiveViewsMediaCss.aspx?b=15.4.3079.0223", "http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/LiveViewsMedia.css"]},"Attachment":{bindingClassName: "LiveViewMediaControl",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/HMLiveViewMediaControl.js","/mail/LiveViewMediaControl.aspx?b=15.4.3079.0223&c=en-us&s=False"], cssUrls: ["/mail/LiveViewsMediaCss.aspx?b=15.4.3079.0223", "http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/LiveViewsMedia.css", "http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/AudioPlayer.css"]},"Video":{bindingClassName: "LiveViewVideoControl",scriptUrls: ["http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/HMLiveViewVideoControl.js","http://gfx3.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/swfobject.js"], cssUrls: ["/mail/LiveViewsVideoCss.aspx?b=15.4.3079.0223", "http://gfx4.hotmail.com/mail/15.4.3079.0223/styles/Base/Full/LiveViewsVideo.css"]}}};
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





//<![CDATA[$icerrsrc = "http\x3a\x2f\x2fgfx2.hotmail.com\x2fmail\x2fuxp\x2fw4\x2fm4\x2fpr014\x2fic\x2fbluemann.png";function ic_onTE(a){try{var c=a.getAttribute("errsrc")||$icerrsrc;if(a.src!=c){a.className="c_ic_tile";var b=a.style;b.top=b.left=b.height=b.width="";setTimeout(function(){a.src=c;a.style.visibility=""},0)}}catch(d){}}function ic_onTL(a){try{var c=a.width,b=a.height;a.className="c_ic_tile";var j=a.width,i=a.height,e,d,l=0,m=0;if(c==0&&b==0){var k=new Image;k.src=a.src;c=k.width;b=k.height}var h=a.currentStyle;if(c==1&&b==1||h&&h.width=="1px"&&h.height=="1px"){ic_onTE(a);return}var g=Math.round;if(c&&b&&c!=b){if(c>b){d=i;e=g(i*(c/b));l=-g((e-j)/2)}else{e=j;d=g(j*(b/c));m=-g((d-i)/2)}var f=a.style;if(d&&e){f.width=e+"px";f.height=d+"px";f.left=l+"px";f.top=m+"px"}}a.style.visibility=""}catch(n){}};//]]>









{0}







{2}







  {0}







  {0}





  {0}












{0}

{2}
//<![CDATA[window.ic_common_data = {"imgbaseurl":"http\u003a\u002f\u002fgfx2.hotmail.com\u002fmail\u002fuxp\u002fw4\u002fm4\u002fpr014\u002fic\u002f","socialcontext":"0","vcid":"cb2cbe31383ae3b5","max_name":"20","tp_no_name":"View photos of this person","afcanary":"XKO9a\u002b2gW8N1XyL\u002bgTvFuB5ehJKXWy2jw6SvZhEFPus\u003d2","ru":location.href,"dmtrgt":"_top"};window.ic_menu_data = {"af":['Add to favorites',''],"gr":['View group','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.groups.live.com\x2f'],"pr":['View profile','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2f'],"ed":['Edit details','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2fdetails\x2f'],"vd":['View details','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\x2fdetails\x2f\x3fcontactId\x3d\x7bcontactid\x7d'],"se":['Send email','http\x3a\x2f\x2fmail.live.com\x2f\x3frru\x3dcompose\x253faction\x253dcompose\x2526to\x253d\x7baddress\x7d\x26ru\x3d\x7bru\x7d'],"sm":['Send message','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\x2fmessages\x2fcompose.aspx\x3ftoCid\x3d\x7baddress\x7d\x26returnUrl\x3d\x7bru\x7d\x26mkt\x3den-us'],"si":['Send IM'],"ss":['Send text message'],"c1":['Add as friend','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2fconnect\x2fsend.aspx\x3fname\x3d\x7bname\x7d\x26scontext\x3d\x7bscxt\x7d\x26ru\x3d\x7bru\x7d\x26mkt\x3den-us'],"c4":['View invitation','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2fconnect\x2fsend.aspx\x3fname\x3d\x7bname\x7d\x26scontext\x3d\x7bscxt\x7d\x26ru\x3d\x7bru\x7d\x26mkt\x3den-us'],"c2":['Add to Messenger','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2fconnect\x2fsend.aspx\x3fname\x3d\x7bname\x7d\x26scontext\x3d\x7bscxt\x7d\x26ru\x3d\x7bru\x7d\x26mkt\x3den-us'],"c3":['Add to your profile','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.profile.live.com\x2fconnect\x2fsend.aspx\x3fname\x3d\x7bname\x7d\x26scontext\x3d\x7bscxt\x7d\x26ru\x3d\x7bru\x7d\x26mkt\x3den-us'],"dc":['View documents','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.skydrive.live.com\x2fhome.aspx'],"ve":['Find email','http\x3a\x2f\x2fmail.live.com\x2f\x3frru\x3d\x7brru\x7d'],"ph":['View photos','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-\x24cid\x24.skydrive.live.com\x2falbums.aspx'],"ct":['View contact info','http\x3a\x2f\x2fmail.live.com\x2f\x3frru\x3dcontacts\x253fcontact\x253d\x7bcontactid\x7d'],"cp":['Change picture','http\x3a\x2f\x2fcid-cb2cbe31383ae3b5.profile.live.com\x2fdetails\x2fEditPic.aspx'],"pr3":['View profile \x7b0\x7d'],"ph3":['View photos \x7b0\x7d'],"sm3":['Send message \x7b0\x7d']};window.ic_control_data = {"ic1":["cb2cbe31383ae3b5","",[],"Bill Bolen","","-3806458466428853323","billbolen2004\u0040msn.com","11\u003a-3806458466428853323","a"],"icTmConvTemplate":["","1",["se","ph","pr","af"],"\u007b0\u007d","","0","","","a",[],"","1"],"icTmInlineTemplate":["","",[],"\u007b0\u007d","","0","","","a"],"icTmTabInlineTemplate":["","",[],"\u007b0\u007d","","0","","","a"],"icTmInlineWebimMenuTemplate":["","1",["si","ss","se","ph","pr","af"],"\u007b0\u007d","","0","","","a",["0","\u007b1\u007d"]],"icTmInlineMenuTemplate":["","",[],"\u007b0\u007d","","0","","","a"]};window.ic_template_data = {"icTmConvTemplate":0,"icTmInlineTemplate":0,"icTmTabInlineTemplate":0,"icTmInlineWebimMenuTemplate":0,"icTmInlineMenuTemplate":0};window.ic_dinit = 1;//]]>if($Do.register){$Do.register('h_icCtxReady');} Begin comScore Tag COMSCORE.beacon({c1:2,c2:"",c3:"",c4:"wlhotm",c5:"",c6:"",c15:""}); End comScore Tag


----------

